# What the heck is going on?



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

What is up with all of these announcers making the same mistake?

Ann Meyers opened the ABC show saying Lisa Leslie was the regular season MVP last season.

Deb Antonelli repeatedly said Lisa Leslie was the regular season MVP on Oxygen.

Last night, the commentators on NBA-TV did the same thing during the Sparks/Lynx game. 

If I were Sheryl Swoopes - the REAL Regular Season MVP from 2002 - I would be PISSED that these people can't get this basic information right.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oh my! I agree.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

I'm sure we will hear a whole lot more about these mess-ups.:sigh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sagebrush</b>!
> I'm sure we will hear a whole lot more about these mess-ups.:sigh:


What is amazing, is the Oxygen announcers were actually broadcasting Swoopes MVP presentation. How lame is that? They can't remember last year?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I think it shows a lack of respect overall for the WNBA...

thats terrible.

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Today's ABC broadcast appeared to have a lot of "make goods". In other words, graphics talking about Swoopes being the MVP last season, and the announcers referred to it twice. Overall, the ABC broadcast was much better than the first one.

Still there were mistakes....


----------

